# Moving to dubai by month end- urgent clarification on visa,pls



## surchit (Oct 26, 2008)

Dear forum members,

I am moving to dubai this month end and i will be having the entry visa to take up the job.The compnay said i need to do medical etc and res.visa will be stamped.

Now i am planning to bring in my family ( wife + 2 kids) thro a visit visa from a relative.

Once i had my res visa stamped, i need to change the visit visa status of my family into my sponsorship.To do that,

1. Should my family need to exit dubai?
2. Will they have a ban of 1 month to re enter again with res.visa?
3. can we change the visit visa status of my family to res.visa by paying extra AED with out them leaving the country?
4. How long it will take to process my res .visa from my entry date?

On the shipment part:

I am sending in a 40' container stuffed with my car and personnal effects from qatar. thro a freight forwader on " Door to Door" service.

1. Do i need res visa to receive the container from port ? 
2. If my res visa gets delayed, is it possible to clear the container in my freind's name ( he already has the Res visa in dubai)


I am really confused,and nightmare effects are more than feeling good to enter dubai.

Please advice.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

surchit said:


> Dear forum members,
> 
> I am moving to dubai this month end and i will be having the entry visa to take up the job.The compnay said i need to do medical etc and res.visa will be stamped.
> 
> ...


Answers above


----------



## abraham (Nov 4, 2008)

Welcome to the UAE!

The visa laws have recently changed. but here's what I know:

Once you get your residency visa you'll be able to sponsor your family without them exiting the country. 

How quickly you get your residency visa depends on how good your company's PRO is.

You do need your residency visa to clear your shipment from customs. I am pretty sure you cannot clear it under your friends name.

I suggest you ask and clear all these questions with your employer.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

The process may be a little different if the company if registered in Sharjah ( or any other emirate)
For example- if you live in Dubai ( but company registered in Sharjah) -it means you deal with Sharjah immigration- and in that case- yes your family have to leave ( not for a month) and re enter country through Sharjah airport to finalize residency.

If the company is registered in Dubai, then all should be as Andy and Abraham have said.


----------

